# Question?



## onedragon221 (Feb 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever made hard cider?


----------



## bbally (Feb 22, 2010)

yes pretty simple really.  Just fermenting apple cider.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 22, 2010)

Get a gallon jug of FRESH SQUEEZED,(NO Preservatives) sweet cider and set it out on your back porch for a week or two.


----------



## bassman (Feb 23, 2010)

Just for variety, throw in a handful of raisins and maybe a tablespoon of brown sugar.


----------

